# Villalobos Rescue Center in Danger of Closing



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

Villalobos Rescue Center in Danger of Closing - Show support by signing please | Change.org










Targeting: Tia Torres (Owner)
Started by: Doreen Adair

Villalobos Rescue Center in Danger of Closing

BREAKING NEWS!!

VILLALOBOS RESCUE CENTER IN JEOPARDY OF CLOSING ITS DOORS.

As most of you know, we are in the process of building a new paradise up in the quaint little town of Tehachapi. Known for its adorable antique stores and that awesome "choo choo" train, it was the country living that was so appealing. So to move my program up into the secluded mountains, felt just right.

Never in my dreams would I think that such an angry and hateful woman co-existed there. I've never met this woman and yet a few days ago she sent out the attached letter. In it she accuses me of "stealing government money" and basically compares me to the likes of the people involved in the Diane Whipple mauling.

Never once did she ask me or come to me with concerns as some of the other nice folk up there have. How sad is it that she complains about the conditions of their dirt roads being destroyed, when I offered to cover ALL EXPENSES so as not to have the local residents have the upkeep come out of their pockets anymore. This woman lives nowhere near the new place yet she, for some reason wants to shut down an organization that helps men and women get on the right track to life, counsels troubled youth, has Girl and Boy Scouts visit on a regular basis and was willing to become the "unofficial" Tehachapi Animal Shelter and handle the stray dog population while attempting to find any "lost owners. We had also set up a "Rewards Program" that we were willing to share with the local businesses, that would've given them more income and also bring in more donations for us.

I don't know why this woman is doing this, but if she is successful in her angry quest, we will not be able to operate as a rescue any longer. We are doing everything by the book by applying for the proper permits, etc. We have our county hearing on March 10th, 7:00 p.m. in Bakersfield. If you would like to send a letter/email of support or even show up, please email us at [email protected] and we'll send out more information. Your letters have to be received by Feb. 22nd. Please be polite and professional in your response. Remember this is not an issue with the county.

In addition to all of the above, at this time Villalobos will have to partially suspend many of its services because we have to now focus on combatting this issue. Phone calls and emails will go unanswered for a period of time or at least until we can deal with all of this.

This battle is being fueled by this woman (letter attached) and again, not any county entities. We appreciate any and all support. Many lives depend on it. We will no longer be able to save more dogs or continue our free spay/neuter program if she succeeds in her vicious war with us. To even think about all those dogs having to be homeless once again is just heartbreaking. Of course to think of a human being so heartless is even worse.

From the messy desk of,

Tia Maria Torres

Below please find the letter from the protestor. Please do NOT respond to her. Tia doesn't want pit bull lovers and supporters be protrayed as threatening.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

I pray to god this doesn't happen! Tia is an Angel to our breed and does so many positive things for pit bulls. I signed it!


----------



## Eric (Oct 21, 2010)

That's horrible. Why someone would go out of there way to attack an animal rescue is beyond me 

Xiahko - Just noticed a small typo. The email address didn't have a space after the : , so on here it comes out with the  smiley.

Here it is though 

If you would like to send a letter/email of support or even show up, please email us at: [email protected] and we'll send out more information.


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

LOL. oops. Thanks! fixed it in the post too.


----------



## LoudMouf (Feb 2, 2011)

I will be there!!!


----------



## crystalcountry (Dec 26, 2010)

Xiahko said:


> Villalobos Rescue Center in Danger of Closing - Show support by signing please | Change.org
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is there a link to the letter that was sent to T.T.? Would like to send a support letter for Villalobos but would like a bit more background.
Thanks


----------



## crystalcountry (Dec 26, 2010)

Duh on me! Found it.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

i don't mean to sound like a jerk... more like a logical thinker with my own herd of dogs... why in the hell would you pick up and move your publicized business that involves the actual living breathing entities that this foundation is SUPPOSED to be about (dogs, not some frickin' stupid ''rehabilitating'' convicts) BEFORE pulling the appropriate permits? Where is the outcry for help with needing a place to store these animals? did they really sell their previous location without a definite place to go? i for dang sure think this sounds shady one way or another... watch out for the rescue to be looking for more hand outs once that they wont have their crutch; animal planet. No pit bulls and convicts to video tape equals no show to line their pockets.... sounds like there might be some real work ahead of tia for once.


----------

